# International Removals



## Littleover_Ram (Nov 18, 2008)

Hi folks,

Hope everybody has had a great Xmas.

Seriously Stressed! Can anybody recommend a removal company UK to Dubai? In fact any tips or guidance about the subject would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

We have covered this a few times, but I recommend a company called GB Liners GB Liners - UK and International Removals and Storage

They will guide you through the whole process and also give you a list of prohibited items. 

A little stress is good, but no need to panic. Things usually have a way of getting sorted. 

-


----------



## Littleover_Ram (Nov 18, 2008)

Many thanks as always Elphaba.


----------



## cadas (Sep 18, 2008)

We just used Allied and the service was appaulling. Very late and we are still trying to catalogue the amount of stuff that has gone missing, mostly professional tools, electronic goods and video games.

They also bulked the delivery by about 20%


----------



## dallan (Oct 24, 2008)

Littleover_Ram said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Hope everybody has had a great Xmas.
> 
> ...


We have furniture and personnel stuff being shipped from the UK with Pickfords on the 5th of Jan. We phoned and got quotes from the other companies mentioned on the forum in previous posts and to be fair they were all about the same - well about 100 pounds or so of a difference 

Hope that helps


----------



## Alfie Moon (Dec 29, 2008)

*good uk removal firm*

Below is a good firm, thee moved me from Germany to UK and are now shipping a crate to Dubai. Price seemed fair and service was excellent. I dealt with a guy called Keith Marriott but another chap deals with UAE but dont have his name.

OceanAir ltd - tel +44208 805 1221 website is oceanairinternational

good luck..


----------



## travellinglight (Jun 23, 2008)

*UK - Dubai Removal*



Littleover_Ram said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Hope everybody has had a great Xmas.
> 
> ...


Hi,

We have moved from the UK in June and used a company called Delahaye Moving (www dot delahayemoving dot com/ as new user I can't post the link....) and were quite satisfied with them. They packed everything extensively, made a liste of everything and it all arrived as it should've.

It did arrive a bit later than foreseen but that seems to be due to the Customs overhere who were a bit "lazy" in July and weren't too fussed to work hard in the heat. We received our container delivered at home the day after it was released by customs.

I can't remember the name of the company they used here in Dubai but it all happened smoothly too. What helped for me is that the manager of the company in Dubai is a belgian (like me) which made the communication and the expectations much easier (to deal with). He kept me regularly informed on the status of my container.

Good luck,

Pierre


----------



## FlyingDodo (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi, I used PSS Removals 020 8686 7733, based in Croydon but they do everywhere. Their packers were great and very helpful on regulations etc. 

Only downside for me was that I didn't have enough stuff for my own container, so I am still waiting for my consignment


----------



## CarolineH (Nov 12, 2008)

Littleover_Ram said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Hope everybody has had a great Xmas.
> 
> ...


Hi there,
We used a company from Middx called European van Lines Ltd. They were very helpful with regulations for Dubai etc. As we didn't have enough for our own container we had to wait a month before opur furniture actually made it on to a boat. However we were kept up to date with progress etc and the company they used in Dubai for final delivery were very good. Total time taken from UK home to Dubai home was 7 weeks...
One thing I would say is pay attention to the rules and regs of what can come in, our stuff got refused by one customs officer as there was an xmas tree in there and he took offence to it. The delivery company here tried a different customs officer the next day and he was fine with it. Also, be really strict with what you bring, we brought a lot of stuff over that frankly we didn't need to...
Cheers
Caroline


----------



## travellinglight (Jun 23, 2008)

CarolineH said:


> One thing I would say is pay attention to the rules and regs of what can come in, our stuff got refused by one customs officer as there was an xmas tree in there and he took offence to it. The delivery company here tried a different customs officer the next day and he was fine with it. Also, be really strict with what you bring, we brought a lot of stuff over that frankly we didn't need to...
> Cheers
> Caroline


One other recommendation from my part is that if you buy new stuff in the UK (it is lots cheaper overthere), make sure you pack it well and not in a box which makes it look new. We had a TV which we packed in the original box and we had to pay 5% Import tax as it was considered a new item. I didn't bother ask for a review by another customs officer as I would've incurred the risk of paying more tax on other items.


----------



## Hamish (Dec 8, 2008)

From the UK I used k2 international. They organise everything, you don't have to lift a finger.


----------



## Littleover_Ram (Nov 18, 2008)

Thank you all for your help. I've spoken to most of the ones you've kindly detailed and am suitably de-stressed!


----------



## dallan (Oct 24, 2008)

Littleover_Ram said:


> Thank you all for your help. I've spoken to most of the ones you've kindly detailed and am suitably de-stressed!


Hi there

Have you managed to sort out accommodation and schools yet? I remember a few weeks back you asking about Mirdif - I'm sorry I forgot that I said to you I would let you know how I got on when I came out to Dubai for a "look and see". 

Hubby leaves on Saturday and we don't come out till April although coming out in Feb for a week. We have secured an apartment in The Springs meaning that he doesn't need to stay in hotel accommodation except for a few days and have schools places for 2 out of 3 children (pending assessments!!) Furniture etc gets shipped out on Monday!!

When do you and yours go? Let me know if I can be of any help to you! 

Debbie


----------



## Littleover_Ram (Nov 18, 2008)

Hi Debbie,

Yes getting on ok thanks. I'm going out mid January with family to follow soon after. The boys were lucky to be accepted into Repton but its SO expensive but we also were offered places at Star International at Al Twar. By all accounts the school is very good and after speaking to staff there we were very assured. Only 43,000AED for BOTH boys too for the year. 

You can quite easily end up spending that for one child. We dare'nt commit to accommodation until we're physically out there so I'll have two weeks to sort it all out. Rentals seem to be coming down so that encouraging at least!

IQ


----------



## TORRO (Jan 4, 2009)

Hi
Just a quickie and probably too late. My Ex Wife who is teaching in Dubai, used ET Brokers to find her movers. They came up with loads of quotes. I think in the end she acceped a quote through the broker for Simpsons.
Hope this helps.


----------



## mgb (Sep 6, 2008)

Hi
I'm moving out to be with my hubby in June, and have been getting quotes, and there isn't much difference in cost at all. 
However, the company which has impressed me most so far are Crown Removals, who I believe have their own offices in Abu Dhabi and Dubai - has anyone used them and were they good/reliable.

many thanks
M


----------



## TORRO (Jan 4, 2009)

*Removals*



Littleover_Ram said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Hope everybody has had a great Xmas.
> 
> ...


My ex used a removals brokerage.
They know the market place and were able to source reliable company at great price.
It was ET Brokers.
Hope this helps


----------

